# Golden Bee replacement suit



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

We have the zippers and the fabric and are now ready to receive orders. So here is the low down.
The suit will be called the Ultra Breeze by Golden Breeze. Currently we are offering a full jumpsuit and a jacket. All of the zippers are brass and the hood is a B. J. Sherrif style hood. The zippers, netting and the spacer mesh are all manufactured in the United States. 

Price and Terms:

Jumpsuit $190.00

Jacket $150.00

$50 deposit with order and balance when suit is ready for shipment. 

Payment by check or Paypal

Free shipping within the contiguous United States.

Orders not ready for shipment within 30 days of acknowledgement of order will receive a 10% discount.

There is a measurement guide and order form at www.honeymoonapiaries.com .

[ January 27, 2007, 10:49 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Great name!!! Sounds excellent Bill. I like
how you addressed the timely delivery issue
as well as the payment.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Magnetman, you might want to change the name of your page as it shows in the browser tab.. Right now at the top of the browser tab all it says is 'Default'. It should reflect whatever page that's been clicked on the left-hand side of your page, and the main page itself should read Honeymoon Apiaries. Just a suggestion


----------



## MarcL (Sep 20, 2006)

Got any Pictures?


----------



## ChickenWing (Dec 6, 2006)

Did anyone get one of these yet? Magnet-man seems to be MIA from the forum lately. I was looking to buy one, but was waiting for some photos and reviews.


----------



## JZD (Apr 26, 2006)

I also would like to see a photo of the suit.


----------



## JZD (Apr 26, 2006)

*photo of suit*

Thank you for the photos on your site of the new suit. It looks great from what I can see. I see you have made some improvements from other suits of this kind. Thanks


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

*Photo of suit*

I have pictures of the suit now posted at http://www.honeymoonapiaries.com . We have been running behind schedule getting the bugs out of the suit. The good news is we are going to standard sizes so the suits should ship much quicker.

And no that is not me.


----------



## MarcL (Sep 20, 2006)

What is the current lead time on suits/Jackets?
Do you have pictures of the jacket?

Thank you


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Be patient*

Product testing is under way! So far it looks good. I will be using it all weekend and giving MM feedback next week.

By what I am seeing you won't be disappointed, be patient.


----------



## okiebeekeeper (Jan 10, 2007)

*Got Mine*

Got my suit today! Looks good and fits great. Will try it out Sat and let everybody know how things go.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Here is an update on the suits. These things are harder to make than you think. The hood is a real pain in the a**. I did purchase a new toy to speed up production. Cutting individual suits at a time was a bit slow. So here is our new toy. http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp04026.html To give you an idea of its size it weighs about 50 pounds. There are four little rollers that it rolls on and the blade goes so fast you can’t see it move. We plan on cutting out ten suits at a time so that is thirty layers of fabric. 

This is the next toy on our shopping list. http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp10013.html


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

So, what's the jist of these suits? Are they like the golden bee suit? It seems as though they are better ventilated, but how about sting protection? I guess I'm on board with those wondering about a product review. I'm lucky cuz my climate's pretty cool, so I'll be patient!

-K-


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Well I am waiting for the test results too.This suit of mine is three years old and no problems till this past weekend.It seems as if all the elastic has streched out and now bees get in everywhere.Thank God for duck tape.
Am looking forward to these new suits.
As asked before what is the wait time from order placed till order recieved in hand?

All those toys look great,just make a great suit.
Thanks.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes, I am still alive. I am a mild manner CPA during the day but a sweatshop worker during in the evening. The boss even sexually harasses me. Said I would quite if it didn’t stop. My wife said she wouldn’t quit and she would lock me in the room with the sewing machine. 

Right now I am finishing up some large suits and four of them are available. Here is the order of the next few production runs.

Regular/Medium
X Large
2X Large
Small
X Small

All of our material is US made from US fibers. That includes the fabric, zipper, screen, thread, and velcro and E.T. does not sew for us.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've ordered my suit and magnet-man assures me the 2X Large will be done by the end of the weekend.

I sure am looking forward to getting it. It was 82 here over this past weekend and that mesh looks a lot cooler than the suit I currently have.


----------



## okiebeekeeper (Jan 10, 2007)

I have used my suit from magnet-man many times now. It is much cooler to work in and I have not been stung once in it. It fits great and the other beekeepers in our club that has seen it are impressed with it


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I love my zip on integral hood/hat from Brushy. I wonder if he would just adapt it. The hat brim is all the way around and keeps the mesh off of your skin well.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Ross at this time we are not looking to do any additional changes to the suit. We have to stop the development cycle for a while so we can concentrate on production. My wife had surgery around three weeks ago and is just getting back to where she can sew. 

Based on some feedback from Kenny Reed we have made a few changes and have kept the price at $200. 
1.	We have added a 1 ½ inch cotton strip at the end of the sleeve with an elastic band. We have also added thumb loops.
2.	The leg also has a 3 inch cotton cuff with an elastic band. We also added 20” zipper at the end of each leg so it is easier to get your shoe through. 

The pants and sleeve cuffs are designed such that you can get to the elastic to adjust it if needed. 

Ross send me a picture of what you are talking about though. Who knows.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Should have new pictures posted some time next week.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

emailed my order. Can't wait.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Well, I've emailed twice and PM'd here twice without response.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Ross I got your PM


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

*New Improved Suit!!!!*

I have been working with Bill(AKA MAGNET MAN) for several weeks and have gotton my new ULTRA BREEZE suit and it is perfect from head to toe.. Bill listens and makes changes to satisfy the customer !!! Thanks for everything Bill...... Kenny


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I like the sound of that.


----------



## markonsite (Dec 14, 2006)

*PM"d, No Response?*

Magnet Man, I sent you a PM and have had no response. I was inquiring as to which size to order. Would like to place an order, need to know how much, how long is delivery, etc... I have a Golden Bee suit and love it but was hoping you could deliver quicker.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

magnet-man,

Your PM box is full. I'm looking for a response to my email.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Made room in my mail box.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Magnet-man,

I have to get a suit. Can you sneak in an order 

JoeMcc


----------

